# Retirement



## wrj (Mar 2, 2008)

Well,
It looks like it is official i'm being medically retired from the military. I'm not sure yet of any dates? but i will be looking to take a little vacation this year around Dec and Jan time frame.is there anyone here looking to host /and or show me around the Mexico area? I just want to check out some property's take in some relaxed night life,and possibly meet some expat's who can just educate me in realtime about the mexico lifestyle? Please private message me for more infromation. as i dont want to turn into a run on post.

Thanks


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

just do it


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Mexico is easy to get around, but it is big. You need to do some research and figure out where you might be interested in staying. Most places have websites that will give you some idea of what is available. There are also some retirement sites you might look at, though be careful because some of them will rave about an areas because they have a financial interest in it.

Do you want mountains or beach, cities or small towns? What sort of weather do you want? Would a regular 105 or so in the summer bother you?


----------



## wrj (Mar 2, 2008)

Synthia, 
Thanks for your reply thats why i posted in here i was wondering if any of the Mexico expats had any good starting points for me. I would want small town in the mountians i do prefer a cooler climate, but i'm not ruling out other possibilites? Thats why i'm looking to take some time and look at what mexico has to offer and also i was looking to hopefully meet someone in mexico willing to show me around preferably in central mexico.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

one of my buddies here in chapala is from lousiana. there's an american legion here and we chose it because of the good weather and so did they.
morelia is about 2000 ft higher and cooler in winter[maybe ya need a heater] and less expats. taxco is about the same climate as chapala. it has a lot of hills and less expats. hope that gives ya some foder ta research.
north shore of lake chapala has about 10-15,000 merkins and canucks in a total pop. of about 100,000 in about 15 villages and burbs.it's 30 min. from the international airport and 1 hr from guad-pop.-6 1/2 million.
i spent about 8 yrs researching all kindsa places including baja ,belize, costa rica and portugal before we moved and bought a house here. we was lookin' fer a place were there ain't no need fer ac nor heaters and we found it.
lousiana has lousy weather compared ta here,says me buddy.
now i gonna have another tequila with a lime from me own lime tree.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, hills. Another popular area is San Miguel de Allende and Guanajuato (sp?). I think it's about three hours outside Mexico. Oaxaca. Patzcuaro.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might try the Patzcuaro area. Lots of small mountain towns in the area, some Expats and about 45 mins from Morelia for all the shopping you'd ever need


----------

